# Info about what's currently being watched



## BeIshmael (Jan 3, 2003)

Is there any way to get information about what is currently being watched? 

I know I can tell via telnet (or other ways) what the current tuner is doing, but I'd like to pull data about the current show being watched--even if it is a recorded show.

I'd really like to know the meta data about the recording as well as what point during the show is currently being watched. For example, I'm watching Lost, Episode 100, and I'm 20:12 into the recording. That sort of thing.

Is there any way to do that?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

Google "TivoWebPlus"

-HH



BeIshmael said:


> Is there any way to get information about what is currently being watched?
> 
> I know I can tell via telnet (or other ways) what the current tuner is doing, but I'd like to pull data about the current show being watched--even if it is a recorded show.
> 
> ...


----------

